# Which is the browser do you use



## F117aThunderbird (Sep 5, 2004)

the fastest browser


----------



## GNUrag (Sep 5, 2004)

me: Mozilla
elinks (fastest browser.... believe me...)


----------



## silly_kash (Sep 5, 2004)

another thread with the same topic!!

anyways i use firefox


----------



## mariner (Sep 5, 2004)

firefox


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 5, 2004)

firefox. That is what top officials in Microsoft also use. So I trust their judgement. Check it here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=61269#61269


----------



## ujjwal (Sep 5, 2004)

opera


----------



## techno_funky (Sep 5, 2004)

firefox


----------



## aadipa (Sep 5, 2004)

i use Maxthon most
Also use Firefox for heavy sites
My default browser is MyIE2
I serf M$ sites using IE6 SP1
Oh.... Opera is also there on my desktop but havn't open it after installing firefox.


----------



## JAK (Sep 5, 2004)

hmm..
well I use NETCAPTOR...  
Opera sucks...


----------



## theraven (Sep 6, 2004)

maxthon for me ...
got tired of myie2 tellin me theres an upgrade available


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 6, 2004)

Maxthon Rox ...


----------



## mariner_5147 (Sep 6, 2004)

Opera....trying firefox, but its slow


----------



## walking-techie (Sep 6, 2004)

Still stuck to Ol'  IE


----------



## busyanuj (Sep 6, 2004)

Mozilla Firefox.


----------



## Prashray (Sep 6, 2004)

Firefox for me.


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 6, 2004)

Besides IE, firefox seems to be the most common one. To all those using IE, I would suggest switching over to some other browser. It may be any other one, but please stop using IE for your own benefit. There are too many vulnerabilities and too many warnings against its secrity


----------



## alib_i (Sep 10, 2004)

I didnt want to make a new thread for this ..

Im facing wierd problem with IE and Opera.
GIF animations dont play in IE and Opera.
but they play normally in Firefox and otherwise too..
I know that there is option in Opera for GIF Animations
I've already unchecked it, but it still doesnt work

I have WinXP SP1.
Any help


----------



## Ashis (Sep 10, 2004)

I like Opera.
But Wish I could Upgrade to Its Latest Verson (It installs A new Verson Without Replacing the older One)


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 10, 2004)

> GIF animations dont play in IE and Opera.
> but they play normally in Firefox and otherwise too..


So here's one more reason to keep using Firefox. BTW, in IE you can go to Tools > Options > Advanced > Multimedia and put a check mark next to Play animations in web-pages. That would make the gifs animate. But I would suggest stick to Firefox.

BTW, nice colourful avatar Ashis!!


----------



## alib_i (Sep 10, 2004)

thanx tuxfan for your advise ...

I use firefox only .. its my default browser ..
but i wanted to know where the problem lies ...

btw .. the "play animations" box is checked already ..
the problem lies somewhere else ..
cannot understand where ..


----------



## medpal (Sep 10, 2004)

i use opera 7.54

used firefox for some time it was slower than opera and one dy it crashed heavily could not bear it and uninstalled it.

use maxthon for ie dependent sites like gmail.

use ie for ms sites and windows updates.


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 12, 2004)

> btw .. the "play animations" box is checked already ..



Okay. Uncheck it, restart IE, check it again and restart. This silly sounding sequence has solved some problems for me at times. This will ensure that the options are correctly recorded in registry/ini files. At times some softwares randomly change these values and IE keeps reporting them wrongly.



> used firefox for some time it was slower than opera


I have not faced any problem about speed with firefox. Anyway, I have heard Opera comes with ads. Does it not slow down things? I mean downloading them will use up some time/bandwidth.


----------



## allajunaki (Sep 12, 2004)

Xp,Longhorn or Linux2.6.8.abi_edition2.FCMOD , I use FIREFOX only


----------



## alib_i (Sep 22, 2004)

my "animations not playing" got solved.
the culprit : zone alarm
it was blocking animation ads
and in the way it blocked all animations
configured za, 
now its solved


----------



## suhas_sm (Sep 22, 2004)

OMG .......the other thread is still  ALIVE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## zenblue (Sep 22, 2004)

*Weird problem with FireFox...*

I usually use Internet Explorer which comes with xpsp2...i have been trying Firefox 0.9.2 for sometime now...its not too bad but there is a problem when composing emails on yahoo....it doesnt support Rich Text formatting and nither there is any option to convert plain Text format to RTF composing...but when i use IE, it allows me to compose email on same account in RTF...i have java runtime 1.4.2 installed on my system..

Any suggestion pls, how to solve this problem?.. 
Thanks..


----------



## fire (Sep 23, 2004)

opera might be resource hungry but it's still the fastest.


----------



## ShekharPalash (Sep 23, 2004)

Same here Firefox... but when i use GMail I use IE 'coz firefox always shows it's loading something and the progressbar always shows some progress even page is loaded... i don't like it... so I use IE with GMail... 

One more thing with Firefox  "Browse Art" drop-down menu at deviantArt is bit buggy; it fluctuates !!!... with IE it works fine... 

many more... but sure Firefox is da best... I used to use Opera... It's also fast like Firefox and too much customizable and tools... 

I like browsing plain without all those bling bang of Opera!!!

and Firefox and IE fits best.... 

recently I tried AeroBrowser (yeah tht LH stuff...) (based on IE Engine)

*www.neowin.net/comments.php?category=software&id=23437
It looks cool...


----------



## whoopy_whale (Sep 23, 2004)

*Opera rules..*

Well,I used IE sometimes back.After I installed Opera I never used any other browser!
Opera is really fast and customizable.Infact many cool features like tabbed browsing,mouse gestures etc were introduced by Opera.Firefox and all just copied it...no?


----------



## teknoPhobia (Sep 23, 2004)

Opera anytime. Use IE for certain sites


----------



## zenblue (Sep 23, 2004)

your right shekhar i have also noticed that ""Loading"" thing while using Gmail..but on my side it happens on IE even, thou for very short time...maybe 5 secs or so...i think it must dependent on speed of connection..for faster connections it might not seem very evident while for slower ones it appears to be taking sometime...

opera is nice but like ya i also needed a "Brower" only..opera has email, chat clients in it which i dont really use..so why get bothered by more customization.....i installed firefox bcoz i was having problems while playing yahoo pool on opera, it was asking for java even when java runtime 1.4.2 is installed on my system..

i just downloaded latest version of firefox yest version 1.1PR..i m gonna install it and see if that yahoo mail RTF formatting works with that...BUT i still think, in an overall sense, IE still works best with all kinda websites and services, thou its little slow at times with some websites...if we have some problem with firefox or opera, IE will always be there......


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 15, 2005)

voted for firefox..., it rules....

btw, opera suxs.


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 15, 2005)

My..my....

Of da browsers presently available, I use both FireFox & Avant Browser

FireFox 'cause it is da best....
Avant 'cause it has IE engine.. so no probs with IE specific sites, easy toolbar blockin of sites,flash files,pics..., & it's fast & slick


----------



## ujjwal (Jan 15, 2005)

Nowadays I use ....

Opera 8.0 Beta
Mozilla 1.7.5
Dillo 0.83

Strangely ... firefox (1.0RC) runs fast on windows for me, but 1.0final is slow and heavy on linux  The mozilla suite actually runs faster!


----------



## vysakh (Jan 15, 2005)

OPERA rulezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


check the results, opera leads now


----------



## maverickrohan (Jan 16, 2005)

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v224/maverickrohan/maxthon.gif*img.photobucket.com/albums/v224/maverickrohan/maxthon.gif*img.photobucket.com/albums/v224/maverickrohan/maxthon.gif*img.photobucket.com/albums/v224/maverickrohan/maxthon.gif


*<<<<<-----:::::RULZ:::::----->>>>>*


----------



## lavanjoy (Jan 16, 2005)

From my personal experience I say: OPERA is the BEST.

See DIGIT- DEC 2004 issue for INDYAN's Letter about OPERA .


----------



## Ashis (Jan 16, 2005)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> > GIF animations dont play in IE and Opera.
> > but they play normally in Firefox and otherwise too..
> 
> 
> ...



Thank's Brother  My Work to Reduce Its Size (80*80 & 10 Kb) Paid Off   

*But Brother Do U know The [Forum Rules] Dosen't Allow Animated Avatar  *

Must Be Zelous Of me


----------



## theraven (Jan 16, 2005)

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v382/theraven123/maxthonsigdigit.gif


----------



## allindrome (Jan 16, 2005)

Firefox.Because its open source.


----------



## naveenchandran (Jan 16, 2005)

FIREFOX


----------



## babumuchhala (Jan 23, 2005)

I Love Firefox

*Firefox

Firefox

Firefox

Firefox*


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jan 23, 2005)

Opera,it's way more functional than any other browser.


----------



## babumuchhala (Jan 23, 2005)

dIgItaL_BrAt said:
			
		

> Opera,it's way more functional than any other browser.




Yup, but its not supported by gmail

Its a *PAID* browser


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 23, 2005)

gmail crawls with opera, we all know that indy....

also opera is adware but imo it is a nagware, the ads are gif enabled and changes its content as we browse, with all these annoying google ads...


----------



## borg (Jan 23, 2005)

Firefox & Opera, but prefer Opera


----------



## Slam Team (Jan 24, 2005)

Me :- Opera is the best
Cant microsoft learn from opera, it is small any easy to use.
Internet Explorer is no mach in front of Opera


----------



## adorablesrini (Jan 24, 2005)

Firefox surely rocks !! But i use More of NETCAPTOR.The Tab naming feature in NETCAPTOR is awesome!! I hope someone makes an extension in Firefox which allows th same


----------



## h4ck3r (Jan 24, 2005)

FIREFOX rockz but with some blunderz too...

  I did not expect firefox to have such bugs   

THE MOMENT I SAW THE BROWSER I WAS IMPRESSED.. 

But i cant compromise my safety at the same time .. For more on the disadvantages goto Software Discussion and look at 
"Some disadv of firefox" post by me


----------



## vikassethi (Jan 24, 2005)

I have almost all browsers in my PC but I use Maxthon the most...second priority is Avant.


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jan 25, 2005)

*Well, Surely Opera 4 Me!*

Well, I use a *variety of browsers*. But I mostly use Opera and Maxthon... Opera bcoz of its wonderful look with skins and of course, Maxthon, b'coz of its speed and reliability... It truely is awesome..


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 25, 2005)

Indyan... u can kill the FF.. but u forgot.. IT WAS THE PHOENIX.. THE FIREBIRD.... So it'll rise out of da ashes everytime u destroy it.

I also like Avant Browser.. it's good.. esp. for low-bw users.. who need 2 block out any bw-stealin items.. like flash.. pics.. popups... easily... by just clickin on an _On-Screen_ bar buttons

Opera is not what i prefer... bcause it isn't free.
Goddammit... we have 2 pay 4 njoin that xtra screen space
*img163.exs.cx/img163/7413/wolverine2et.gif


----------

